# best 5.1 HOME THEATERE WITH BLUETOOTH



## fanta_raj (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everybody
i would like to purchase a 5.1 hts for my new hd lcd. Since technology has evolved i now want to buy a 5.1 home theater which can play music over bluetooth.kindly suggest and help finding the best availble for around my budget i.e. 25k


regards
raj


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello ! 

cant comment on BT, but onkyo HTS3400 has had many fans. you could get it for around 24k. but you should find out first whether it can go along well with a BT adapter/dongle too. if yes, then its a much recommended HTS !

ONKYO SIGHT & SOUND - INDIA

Onkyo HT-S3400 Home Theater System - 5.1 Channel, 660 Watts Total, 8 Bass Reflex Subwoofer, THX Certified, HDMI, Black at TigerDirect.com


----------

